# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Парням - девственникам

## drugsoul

Решил эту тему поднять,поскольку знаю как для парня тяжело переживать свою девственность,слишком большое оказывается давление сегодняшней культурой секса,я бы даже сказал его культом и поэтому хочу попробовать помочь.Сначала расскажу как у меня это было,чтобы поняли что я "свой",а никакой там ни мачо,и не пикапер.В-общем девственником я был до 19 лет,с девушками вообще не мог общаться,был невероятно скромным,если уж такое и случалось то весь краснел как рак и дрожал(адреналин,учащенное сердцебиение и т.д.),а уж сказать им пару слов для меня было уже большой победой.Друзья вообще уже думали,что я не той ориентации..Но я пытался себя переступать и в конце концов все случилось само собой.Я просто расскажу пару моментов,как завести нормальные отношения с девушкой.1)Не надо бояться и думать,грубо говоря,что девушки существа с другой планеты,они такие же люди и тоже со своими страхами:"Красиво ли я выгляжу","Не толстая ли я","Нормальный ли макияж" и т.д.Не надо идти и думать о чем поговорить-это главная ошибка.Начинайте говорить обо всем(ваши интересы,ее интересы,увлечения) и разговор сам собой завяжется,разговаривайте так же,как разговариваете со своими друзьями или просто близкими людьми,без страха.    2)Уважение...Под уважением понимаю:девушка не резиновая кукла,с которой главная цель-снять свое сексуальное напряжение,если будут мысли только об этом,то не видать вам нормальных отношений(поверьте,просто общение с девушкой приносит уже огромное удовольствие,они думают иначе и могут например на проблему посмотреть с той стороны,с которой вы бы даже и не догадались посмотреть)  3)Внимание...Это не обязательно в денежном варианте.Просто достаточно быть внимательнам к тому,что она говорит,поинтересуйтесь,может проблемы у нее какието-есть,если да,то предложите помощь по силам и это уже само поднимет вас в глазах не только девушки,но и вас самих,раз взяли какую-то ответственность на себя за нее(естественно если присутствует влюбленность)  4)Как можно чаще контакт глазами,глаза уже сами могут сказать многое без слов  5)Нежность...Просто за руки взять или приобнять легонько.   Насчет девушек девственниц ничего сказать не могу,поскольку как они переживают свою девственность я не знаю.Быть может какая нибудь девушка уже им напишет что-нить в помощь :Smile:    Считаю самой главной ошибкой сегодняшней гендерной раздраженностью друг на друга эти глупые и безусловно принимаемые тезисы:"Всем бабам нужен только кошелек мужика" и "Всем мужиками нужен только секс" Всех под одну гребенку,забывая,что все единичные и неповторимые личности и все различаются.А закончу этот пост христианским мировоззрением на мужчин и женщин - "Мужчина и женщина-это две равнозначащие стороны одного и того же бытия".

----------


## Викторыч

А как ты себе представляешь drugsoul где девственник вообще найдёт такой вариант так сказать флиртовать с новой знакомой?



> .Под уважением понимаю:девушка не резиновая кукла,с которой главная цель-снять свое сексуальное напряжение,если будут мысли только об этом,то не видать вам нормальных отношений


 Девственнику не до отношений. У него совсем иная задача. Тут именно и стОит ставить акцент на интимную близость. Валандаться с кем то уже некогда, да и время на то ушло. Здесь уже более уместно познавать азы "съёма на хату". По первому общению быстро ориентироваться возможно такое или нет. Контингент желающих дам всегда имеется. Бывает даже что в обстановке съёма такая ляжет с ним с лёгкостью спать, однако при иных обстоятельствах кого нибудь будет долго мурыжить. Так вот и не следует принимать за основу такие иные обстоятельства. Действовать и форматировать беседу исключительно в режиме "съёма". В случае осознания что вся дискуссия тщётна, обязательно спросить телефон какой нибудь ещё её знакомой. Дабы отвязаться, телефон, а может и не один всегда как правило предоставит. А пошло поехало по новому кругу. Звонить и приглашать только лишь с понятно какой целью. Вполне возможно что в оном потоке и найдётся та с которой захочется продолжить отношения.

----------


## джеки-джек

Да это конечно можно что ты говориш сделать но можно еще снять отель и набрать в яндексе "проститутки москва"
И в миг лишишся девственности.

----------


## Игорёк

Непонятно зачем эта тема ? Первый опыт в 19 - норма, характерная для данного возраста.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Вполне возможно что в оном потоке и найдётся та с которой захочется продолжить отношения.


 ))но скорее всего подцепишь трихомониаз или триппер или гепатит какой недь или всё вместе сразу. Хотя конечно же отношения в режиме "съёма на хату" для меня например идеальные отношения, своеобразная сексуалная анархия. но всё это дорого и чревато всякими расчудесными заболеваниями. 




> Считаю самой главной ошибкой сегодняшней гендерной раздраженностью друг на друга эти глупые и безусловно принимаемые тезисы:"Всем бабам нужен только кошелек мужика" и "Всем мужиками нужен только секс" Всех под одну гребенку,забывая,что все единичные и неповторимые личности и все различаются.


 "Всем бабам нужен только кошелек мужика" не совем так, скорее нужен соц статус, точнее не нужен, а он является критерием привлекательности. Конечно бывают отношения построенные на романтике, но у каждой возлюбленной всегда бывают добрые подруженции или старшие сёстры, которые пытаются раскрыть ей глаза. да и надоедает вся эта романтика твоей девушке. и если она понимает что возможен вариант получше она со временем разочаровывается в тебе и грамотно соскакивает, так что ты ещё и сам виноват окажешься. поэтому в этом тезисе есть зерно истины и не стоит им пренебрегать, дабы в будущем не совершать ошибки. хотя конечно девственности ты лишишься.

лучше как раз брать за основу эти тезисы"Всем бабам нужен только кошелек мужика" и "Всем мужиками нужен только секс" . добиваться соц статуса за счёт нерастраченного либидо. а потом лишаться девтсвенницы уже с тем кем хочешь. а может уже и вообще не захочешь.

вообще девственности можно легко лишится, у меня был друг который это сделал с какой то женщиной лет 30, в подьезде. поэтому если вам девтсвенники тяжело сами виноваты значит не сильно хотите.

P.S.  я это всё опять не в тему но пусть будет типо обсуждения.

----------


## Игорёк

Социальный статус должен быть важен не для женщин а для себя самого. К романтике и цинизму это никакого отношения не имеет.

----------


## drugsoul

> Непонятно зачем эта тема ? Первый опыт в 19 - норма, характерная для данного возраста.


   отнюдь,в 16 лет-это норма

----------


## drugsoul

> ))но скорее всего подцепишь трихомониаз или триппер или гепатит какой недь или всё вместе сразу. Хотя конечно же отношения в режиме "съёма на хату" для меня например идеальные отношения, своеобразная сексуалная анархия. но всё это дорого и чревато всякими расчудесными заболеваниями. 
> 
> 
> 
> "Всем бабам нужен только кошелек мужика" не совем так, скорее нужен соц статус, точнее не нужен, а он является критерием привлекательности. Конечно бывают отношения построенные на романтике, но у каждой возлюбленной всегда бывают добрые подруженции или старшие сёстры, которые пытаются раскрыть ей глаза. да и надоедает вся эта романтика твоей девушке. и если она понимает что возможен вариант получше она со временем разочаровывается в тебе и грамотно соскакивает, так что ты ещё и сам виноват окажешься. поэтому в этом тезисе есть зерно истины и не стоит им пренебрегать, дабы в будущем не совершать ошибки. хотя конечно девственности ты лишишься.
> 
> лучше как раз брать за основу эти тезисы"Всем бабам нужен только кошелек мужика" и "Всем мужиками нужен только секс" . добиваться соц статуса за счёт нерастраченного либидо. а потом лишаться девтсвенницы уже с тем кем хочешь. а может уже и вообще не захочешь.
> 
> вообще девственности можно легко лишится, у меня был друг который это сделал с какой то женщиной лет 30, в подьезде. поэтому если вам девтсвенники тяжело сами виноваты значит не сильно хотите.
> ...


   так и девушек нужно выбирать)Охотниц на то что бы их денежно любили всегда видно,даже по поведению,если конечно думаешь головой,а не другим местом.

----------


## drugsoul

> А как ты себе представляешь drugsoul где девственник вообще найдёт такой вариант так сказать флиртовать с новой знакомой?
> 
> Девственнику не до отношений. У него совсем иная задача. Тут именно и стОит ставить акцент на интимную близость. Валандаться с кем то уже некогда, да и время на то ушло. Здесь уже более уместно познавать азы "съёма на хату". По первому общению быстро ориентироваться возможно такое или нет. Контингент желающих дам всегда имеется. Бывает даже что в обстановке съёма такая ляжет с ним с лёгкостью спать, однако при иных обстоятельствах кого нибудь будет долго мурыжить. Так вот и не следует принимать за основу такие иные обстоятельства. Действовать и форматировать беседу исключительно в режиме "съёма". В случае осознания что вся дискуссия тщётна, обязательно спросить телефон какой нибудь ещё её знакомой. Дабы отвязаться, телефон, а может и не один всегда как правило предоставит. А пошло поехало по новому кругу. Звонить и приглашать только лишь с понятно какой целью. Вполне возможно что в оном потоке и найдётся та с которой захочется продолжить отношения.


   Где флиртовать?Да хоть на улице,найти не сложно)По твоей технологии врядли что-то получиться,потомучто даже один разговор а уж тем более узнавание телефона-это уже огромная победа,переступание через себя,а ты предлагаешь это сделать n число раз))

----------


## Игорёк

> отнюдь,в 16 лет-это норма


 На каком заборе ты это прочитал ?)

----------


## drugsoul

> На каком заборе ты это прочитал ?)


    А ты смотришь официальную статистику? :Smile: А я говорю про жизнь и что видел вокруг себя

----------


## Викторыч

> По твоей технологии врядли что-то получиться,потомучто даже один разговор а уж тем более узнавание телефона-это уже огромная победа,переступание через себя,а ты предлагаешь это сделать n число раз))


 )))) Это по твоей технологии вечным ботаном останешься.



> я это всё опять не в тему но пусть будет типо обсуждения.


 Как это не в тему? Всё как раз в тему.

----------


## Кирилллл

> так и девушек нужно выбирать)Охотниц на то что бы их денежно любили всегда видно,даже по поведению,если конечно думаешь головой,а не другим местом.


 да чувак все люди одинаковые.понимаешь я просто в 18 лет делал такие же ошибки, был романтичным уступчивым. она мне улыбнулась я пошёл подрался. сказала мне что то сделать я пошёл сделал.
)))на самом деле женский пол особенно молодой достаточно агрессивные животные и эту агрессию нужно с него выбивать. в этом плане кавказкие мужчины далеко пошли, вот поэтому их и любят кстати, русские девушки. они любят когда их не уважают им всегда на свою жопу хочется приключений. с возрастом конечно всё меняется. просто это вопрос твоей собственной защищённости и нормального отношения к тебе, не заставишь сам себя уважать никто не будет уважать. а дественники всегда боготоворят противоположный пол потому как, по себе знаю я два года после раставания не мог сам себе признаться что моя возлюбленная просто сука. все они говорят не ради денег всегда везде один и тот же спектакль. всё нормально если ты привлекаешь девушку чисто платонически и ты востребованный самец тогда не ради денег и соц статуса. но если у тебя посредственная внещность всегда будь на чеку, везде ищи подвох.

просто ты советуешь девственникам вот всё там главное осторожно, главное не спугнуть. выслушивай её как личный психолог. у неё дерьмовое настроение вызваное её тупорылой физиологией, пмс там, дай ей на тебе сорвать злость. и несканчаемо быть ей благодарным что она тебе дала. это неправильные советы ты растрачиваешься на то что создаёшь ей комфорт. надо растрачиваться на то чтобы им выгодно было тебе комфорт создавать. лавное вообщем не присмыкаться.и всегда знать что девушки это прежде всего животные противоположного пола, а не ангелы присланые нам к волосатым чудовищам с небес.

----------


## Fleshly

> да чувак все люди одинаковые
> надо растрачиваться на то чтобы им выгодно было тебе комфорт создавать. лавное вообщем не присмыкаться.и всегда знать что девушки это прежде всего животные противоположного пола, а не ангелы присланые нам к волосатым чудовищам с небес.


 +1

----------


## Кирилллл

> +1


 )))старался всё таки полчаса писал, послезавтра ГОСы а я ерундой занимаюсь.

----------


## Игорёк

Кирюх, ну что опять за грязь ? 
Если тебе папалась пара таких, это не значит что такие все. Ты отталкиваешься от своего опыта, и я, также отталкиваясь от своего, могу сказать что если взвешать все материальные траты, то девушки потратили примерно столько же денег на меня, если не больше. Я ночевал в съемных квартирах снятых за их деньги, ел еду, купленную за их деньги, не потому что я жмот, или что-то такое, а потому что складывалось так что в эти периоды у меня физически не было возможности заплатить. Никто ничего не предъявлял. Хотя было очень стыдно, и будь у меня возможности я бы сам за все это расчитался, и испытал бы от этого удовольствие. 
Это нетолько в отношениях с девушками, а по жизни вообще - если ты связываешься с людьми которые тебя не устраивают, то проблема прежде всего в самом себе, а не в тех людях. Почему-то принято всегда хаять окружение, а не себя. Меняй окружение если что-то не устраивает.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Кирюх, ну что опять за грязь ? 
> Если тебе папалась пара таких, это не значит что такие все. Ты отталкиваешься от своего опыта, и я, также отталкиваясь от своего, могу сказать что если взвешать все материальные траты, то девушки потратили примерно столько же денег на меня, если не больше. Я ночевал в съемных квартирах снятых за их деньги, ел еду, купленную за их деньги, не потому что я жмот, или что-то такое, а потому что складывалось так что в эти периоды у меня физически не было возможности заплатить. Никто ничего не предъявлял. Хотя было очень стыдно, и будь у меня возможности я бы сам за все это расчитался, и испытал бы от этого удовольствие. 
> Это нетолько в отношениях с девушками, а по жизни вообще - если ты связываешься с людьми которые тебя не устраивают, то проблема прежде всего в самом себе, а не в тех людях. Почему-то принято всегда хаять окружение, а не себя. Меняй окружение если что-то не устраивает.


 )))да я просто желчный человек, в прямом и переносном смысле слова. лишь бы всё обосрать. блин но у меня это единственная радость в жизни, незнаю почему но вот написал этот пост и у меня настроение поднялось.

----------


## Игорёк

> )))да я просто желчный человек, в прямом и переносном смысле слова. лишь бы всё обосрать. блин но у меня это единственная радость в жизни, незнаю почему но вот написал этот пост и у меня настроение поднялось.


 ну чтож, хотябы честно признаешься)) 

Дело в чем - Тратя на девушку, делая подарки, ты подсознательно расчитываешь на то что это плата за секс. Таким образом ты сам пораждаешь цинизм, о котором говоришь. Подарки надо делать просто так, также как и хорошие дела и все остальное, это должно делаться не с ожиданием отдачи, а просто потому что приятно самому.

----------


## effigy

Но почему тогда нельзя вот так же сделать приятное со стороны девушки и заняться сексом? Просто когда девушка эти подарки принимает, то это подразумевает ответную симпатию с её стороны.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Короче.  Все  мы  люди, все  мы  лентяи. 

Так  уж  сложилось  физиологически, что   девицам   лентяйничать  и  филонить  куда  легче.

Глазки  опустила,  раком  встала  и  все  её  простили.

"Всеми  любимая, дура  голимая,  знает  четырнадцать  слов"

Отсюда  и   жестокость и капризность  и   развращённость.  Но  естественно не  все  такие - это  раз.

И  естественно  зачастую  описывают   "сук"  уродливые   скучные  задроты   не бросить  которых  было  бы  идиотизмом, а не   "сучностью".

----------


## Кирилллл

> И  естественно  зачастую  описывают   "сук"  уродливые   скучные  задроты   не бросить  которых  было  бы  идиотизмом, а не   "сучностью".


 во первых где ты тут увидел описание сук, да и ещё в кавычках. как это вообще понимать? для сведений, тема парням девственникам и что ты тут забыл мне не понятно.  я описал неприглядную сторону и предложил альтернативный путь, девственникам, а не пытался описывать "сук", и не занимаюсь собаководством. если ты не заметил то тему не я создал и в ней просто выразил свою точку зрения и писать что типо ...
всё дело в том что меня не волнует, что у меня "не сосут", как вы меня всё пытаететсь убедить, пишите в личку и тд. вам мудакам это бессмысленно обьяснять, что проблема не в этом, проблема с моим здоровьем. если хотите увидеть мир моими глазами прочтите герберт уэллс остров доктора моро. поверь уж я не такой урод и переспать я бы нашёл с кем и отсосали бы мне если я бы захотел и чтобы один день не быть скучным я бы нашёл силы. всё дело в принципах, я не хочу никого обманывать. да и тезис твой что плохого мнения о девушках те кому они не дают, сомнительный, помоему им то как раз и дают, потому что они знают почему им дают. я просто пишу и говорю как есть, без дерьмовых метафор и не люблю обман, меня раздражает люди в которых много проявлений их примитивной животной сущности, т.к. человечность неествественна. И как всё это связано не буду расписывать ибо это всё бесполезно.

----------


## Викторыч

В общем то если кто пытается провести параллель в сравнении с животным миром в плане секса то есть небольшая статейка. 
http://www.lisistratainfo.org/publ/o...era/13-1-0-366

----------


## Илья спокойный

Наверное первый раз на этом форуме, когда я поддерживаю все сообщения по теме от Игоря. Любовь сила!!!

----------


## Игорёк

Это про меня ? На самом деле в то время я еще просто был наивен)

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Блин,  лень  отвечать,  ну ладно.




> во первых где ты тут увидел описание сук, да и ещё в кавычках. как это вообще понимать?


 Понимать  так   что  они  на  самом  деле  не  суки.

В  частности  не собаки   например.  Сам  же  ответил   и  спрашивает. Что  непонятного-то.




> , тема парням девственникам и что ты тут забыл мне не понятно.


 Диля  сиведений  иа  дефствинник  тёже.

И  глупо  было   этого  не  понимать. 

А  теперь  признайся  что  два  твоих  предложения   цитируемых  выше  были  полной   глупистикой.



> да и тезис твой что плохого мнения о девушках те кому они не дают, сомнительный,


 А  чего злиться  на  девушек  тем  кто  им  даёт?)  

Разве  что "детям" -  рабам  добра  и  зла,  чести  и  совести,   дружбы  и взаимовыручки?)

Взрослые  развитые  люди  знают  и  с  лёгким  сердцем  принимают   торговые  отношения  это  НОРМАЛЬНО,  так  и  должно  быть.  Потому  что, с какой  стати  она  должна  любить  тебя  просто  так?  За  то  что ты  "добрый"?) Таких   добряков  как   грязи.





> меня раздражает люди в которых много проявлений их примитивной животной сущности, т.к. человечность неествественна.


 То  что  ты  называешь  человечностью  -  детский  инфантилизм.  Ощущение  того, что мама  должна  просто  так  взять  за  ручку   и  покормить  кашкой, а  подружка  дать  покататься  на  велике,  за  одну  конфетку.

Те  кто  дозрел   знают  правду  смотря  с  высоты.  Высоты  прожитых  лет и  подчинённых  мозгу  гормонов.

----------


## Кирилллл

ты в дискуссии (дискуссия звучит смешно), постоянно пытаешься перейти на личность, строишь свою аргументацию исходя из того почему я написал и в тоже время соглашешься со мной.




> просто так? За то что ты "добрый"?) Таких добряков как грязи.


 разве это я и не пытался доказать. хотя не совсем это. ты сам их кстати гораздо больше оскорбляешь.




> Сообщение от мой коомент
> 
> 
> да и тезис твой что плохого мнения о девушках те кому они не дают, сомнительный,
> 
> 
>  
> А чего злиться на девушек тем кто им даёт?)


 
тут плохое мнение, наверное в кавычки надо было взять. это мнение таким считает противная сторона. и поэтому я его описал как плохое. всё тебе разжёвывать надо.  вообщем имелось ввиду, что те кому они дают типо не такие дураки, как я и знают "что просто так? За то что ты "добрый"?) Таких добряков как грязи." не дают, поэтому им и дают.




> Сообщение от мой коомент
> 
> 
> меня раздражает люди в которых много проявлений их примитивной животной сущности, т.к. человечность неествественна.
> 
> 
>   То что ты называешь человечностью - детский инфантилизм. Ощущение того, что мама должна просто так взять за ручку и покормить кашкой, а подружка дать покататься на велике, за одну конфетку.
> 
>  Те кто дозрел знают правду смотря с высоты. Высоты прожитых лет и подчинённых мозгу гормонов.


 не вижу тут связи. просто очередная попытка унизить меня и себя любимого возвысить. слушай да какая разница какой я? в данной теме важно не это.
в первых двух постах тоже есть логика, но хрен с ними, эти посты просто выражение негодования, обьяснять их не хочу.
ты главную суть почему я писал то не уяснил, не волнует меня что у меня "не сосут". просто из-за проблем со здоровьем сексуальное влечение уходит на второй план и смотришь на мир со стороны и этим взглядом я поделился.  есть на тему этих "моих" взглядов книга Мишеля Уэльбека толи Расширение пространства борьбы толи Элементарные частицы  не понмю, он аргументированее и понятней всё излагает, почитай и позрей ещё больше.

----------


## zatvornik

Хм

----------


## zatvornik

> отнюдь,в 16 лет-это норма


 Ты это из передач Малышевой узнал что-ли)?

----------


## October_File

При избавлении от этого(проведя хорошо время с девушкой..) Чувствуешь себя счастливым как ни когда, переполняют эмоции, НО это длится в течении 5-6 дней,потом все приходит в обычную норму.. и начинаешь думать опять  как "Убить себя".

И всегда стараюсь "Бежать от себя",часто меняя работу,и место жительства.

----------


## zatvornik

От себя далеко не убежишь, проще остепениться, ИМХО

----------


## _lamer

А мне сюда можно? Хотя бы частично? Не хочу подробностей, но, так скажем, близость была неполной, а может, я просто извращенец  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> При избавлении от этого(проведя хорошо время с девушкой..) Чувствуешь себя счастливым как ни когда, переполняют эмоции, НО это длится в течении 5-6 дней,потом все приходит в обычную норму.. и начинаешь думать опять  как "Убить себя"


   Уже слышал такое. Один парень - прямо моя муза, - очень похожий на меня внутренне..вот у него было куда больше девушек чем у меня..я ему прямо завидую, т.к. проецирую на себя..и вот он познал немало интересного и у него было то, чего не было у меня, он рассказывал, а у меня слюни текли..так вот..не то, что убить себя..да ничего особенного - всё ещё не видит никакой цели, нет стремлений..да ничего. Вот очередное подтверждение - главное, вылечиться, а девушки тут не могут ничего сделать в принципе. Думаю, некоторые знают одного форумного персонажа, нашедшего девушку на форуме - торквемаду. Его это тоже не вылечило. Ни её, ни его. Я сам не знаю что и сказать по этому поводу. Опыт опытом, а ничего по сути не меняет. Та же комбинация псих+психичка=ничего, истощение, а потом да..желание убить себя. Меня тоже убивало после того как поссорился с девушкой.

----------

